# 2001 Maxima problem!



## Elmecano (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi!!
I have a 01 maxima and there are some problems that I have been having.
When I start it will stall and when I start again I have white/blue smoke and when I put it in 'Drive' the car doesn't have power(look like I have no throtlle and suddenly I got power)and the light service engine soon is always ON.

I doesn't have an OBD II scanner to check the code but I am looking for buying one on Ebay but I would like to know if it have a better brand than an another one and do I need an adapter?(and where is the connector in the car??)

Or does it have a way to get it with flashing light in he dash?

Thanks!


----------



## mryanmay (Feb 27, 2008)

Go to AutoZone and have them read it for you. They do it for free....most parts places do. There is no adapter that you need. It is standardized.


----------



## Teddie018 (Mar 6, 2008)

Elmecano said:


> Hi!!
> I have a 01 maxima and there are some problems that I have been having.
> When I start it will stall and when I start again I have white/blue smoke and when I put it in 'Drive' the car doesn't have power(look like I have no throtlle and suddenly I got power)and the light service engine soon is always ON.
> 
> ...


It could be a number of things. Having the DTC code would be helpful. Go to Maxima.org and search that site. There are tons of discussions about this and other similar symptoms. It could be a possible MAF sensor, upper air intake gasket, O2 sensor and etc. 

Just about any OBDII scanner will work. They are generic so that they work with virtually every make. Auto Zone will pull the codes for you free. The connector is under the dash just left of the steering wheel.


----------



## mryanmay (Feb 27, 2008)

*Reset the codes*

So I went ahead and reset the codes to see if they come back up again. Hopefully that will tell me if it was just because of when I changed my starter or if it is a real problem. It runs perfectly, but we will see!


----------

